# Mobile Homes and Romex



## TheBrushMan007 (Nov 21, 2008)

I went to a small job where the GC is adding an addition to a mobile home.
I looked under the mobile home and saw three or so runs of romex that were added over the years. Some were tied up using tye wraps, others were laying on the ground.
To get under this particular home you have to remove bricks.
The romex that is strapped, is that an approved method or is that a code violation?


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

mabye nm in a damp location


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

nmw under trailers (always damp under trailers/mobile homes) , keep in mind they tend to get trashed if the trailer/mobile home is towed.
More so on a gravel road.
Than again I guess if they are adding addition it's not gonna get towed.


----------



## bloodvette (Aug 1, 2010)

TheBrushMan007 said:


> I went to a small job where the GC is adding an addition to a mobile home.
> I looked under the mobile home and saw three or so runs of romex that were added over the years. Some were tied up using tye wraps, others were laying on the ground.
> To get under this particular home you have to remove bricks.
> The romex that is strapped, is that an approved method or is that a code violation?


I just quoted a similar job. mobile home addition. they wanted a subpanel. I Wasn't sure of the code rules on that Homer so I quoted for teck and sure enough I didn't get it. oh well. 

but i thought, you never know, rodents, transporting, can't hurt to have mechanical protection. I suppose it's the exact same environment as your crawl space, but in my mind, I always picture dogs and cats living under mobile homes so...

just my thoughts. Yea I'd bet NMW would be adequate.


----------



## XCasper (Jan 30, 2009)

TheBrushMan007 said:


> The romex that is strapped, is that an approved method or is that a code violation?


 
I can tell you that numerous trailers have been rewired, inspected, and approved after using that method in Florida. It was treated like any other crawlspace under a house.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Toronto Sparky said:


> nmw under trailers


We don't have NMW in the states. Look at 550.15(H)



> (H) Under-Chassis Wiring (Exposed to Weather). Where outdoor or under-chassis line-voltage (120 volts, nominal, or higher) wiring is exposed to moisture or physical damage, it shall be protected by rigid metal conduit or intermediate metal conduit. The conductors shall be suitable for wet locations.
> Exception: Type MI cable, electrical metallic tubing, or rigid nonmetallic conduit shall be permitted where closely routed against frames and equipment enclosures.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> We don't have NMW in the states. Look at 550.15(H)


 


So to sum it up, 

You can run NM in the crawlspace of a million dollar home, 

but if it goes under a POS trailer, it needs to be in Rigid with THWN. 

Makes alot of sense:whistling2:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> So to sum it up,
> 
> You can run NM in the crawlspace of a million dollar home,
> 
> ...


If the trailer were underpinned, set on a solid foundation then I would not consider that subject to the weather or damage.

I don't write the rules.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> If the trailer were underpinned, set on a solid foundation then I would not consider that subject to the weather or damage.
> 
> I don't write the rules.



It would get called _manufactured housing_ here. Built just like a trailer home, but set on a foundation instead of piers or pilings. No skirting needed.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

that's a grey area for sure.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Nothing gray about it. We don't have any. Not legal ones at least.


----------

